# Return of the FIRST CHURCH



## Laela (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to share this vid with those who share my sentiments about the Supernatural aspect of a relationship with God (relationship-based Christianity). 

The Words says Jesus will return for a Glorious Church and I believe it... for people like me who desire to fortify their Relationship with God, this is good food for thought, if anything. There was a time, the Holy Spirit conducted the 'service' and Believers had supernatural power (book of Acts). The power of the Holy Spirit was so strong, people would get healed in a Believer's shadow. Why isn't this widespread today? 

I encourage you to keep an open mind when watching the video as it explains why:

It's Supernatural


_"Christianity started as a Relationship in Israel,  (when God came to  man)" went to Greece, to become a Philosophy;then to Rome  to become a Religion; to  Europe to be Tradition and a culture. to America to  become part of an Enterprise. -* John Fenn*_


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 11, 2010)

Although I am still getting over my shock of Sid Roth being on TBN, I put my prejudice aside to listen. I am in tears right now. This... this is how we, the ones who are called out, are supposed to be operating! DH said if we couldn't find a church, he was open to this. I am holding him to that.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 11, 2010)

Having a Holy Spirit conducted service is something I would like to experience. Lately, I haven't been really feeling the church atmosphere. It feels so routine and mundane. I feel no spirit at church.


----------



## Laela (Mar 11, 2010)

I feel you on this. DH and I had that talk last night as well... .  I think it's a great thing and we'll be fasting and praying about joining a group of Believers with local assembly or possibly starting one. We'll have to pray about it first...




Nymphe said:


> Although I am still getting over my shock of Sid Roth being on TBN, I put my prejudice aside to listen. I am in tears right now. This... this is how we, the ones who are called out, are supposed to be operating! DH said if we couldn't find a church, he was open to this. I am holding him to that.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm blessed.  My church services are Holy Spirit lead.  My pastor prepares a sermon each week, and usually follows it, but the flow of service isn't rigid.  the choir doesn't always have to sing at any certain time, the offering isn't always done at the same time and there are even Sundays where people are delivered from issues and others are saved before the sermon is even given.  There have been Sundays where there was a mighty move of the Holy Spirit during praise and worship that leads to there not even being a sermon.  

There are a few people in the church who are  not reverends but who have been led either through song or through words to deliver a message that God has for the congregation and that'll be it.  deliverance, healing, restoration and then we're out of there.



It's awesome.


----------



## momi (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes Lord.  I almost didn't continue to watch when he began to speak about a visit from The Lord, as I usually file people like this in certain categories.  

However, for the last few years I have been led to believe that the house church is what God had in mind for the New Testament church.  I am so on board with this.


----------



## momi (Mar 11, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> Although I am still getting over my shock of Sid Roth being on TBN, I put my prejudice aside to listen. I am in tears right now. This... this is how we, the ones who are called out, are supposed to be operating! DH said if we couldn't find a church, he was open to this. I am holding him to that.




Couldn't agree more,  I have been praying that DH would be open to this if The Lord leads as well.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 11, 2010)

Also, I agree that church should be anywhere and everywhere.  However I also believe in going to a church for my personal help.  I believe that I should not forsake the assembly.  I don't get all my Word from church on Sunday.  Sunday is usually the day of confirmation for what me and God have been talking about all week.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 11, 2010)

on another note, i'm always leary of people saying they have seen jesus in the flesh.  The scripture keeps coming to mind. . .many will come in my name.  

I have also been trying to stay away from books that promise things that should be available in the Bible itself.  I would much rather a list of scriptures and studies that direct me.

The advertisement for the book says it will give you a "deep hunger for God"  I usually overthink things, but I didn't like that phrase because what if I'm full of God, then how can a mere book make me hungry for God.  My walk is what makes me hunger for God.  As I grow and get full God moves me to new levels where I then become hungry to fill up on that level and so forth and so on.

It also said

"Through this book you will experience the same glory of God that the first church operated in"
"Discover the keys to releasing the power of the Holy Spirit"
"Learn the secrets of having intamacy with God"

I am finding that after you have gotten a grasp on God and know and recognize him moving in your life, try going back and re-reading from genesis.  I do that as God increases me and each time I learn and see things that I had not seen before, even in the story of Eden.  There is so much more to that story than a man and a woman and a snake.  Just that story alone for me is like cliffsnotes for the entire Bible from genesis to revelation.  people, fellowshipping in the presence of God, in comes evil, people stray, God speaks and directs, protects yet there are consequences but he makes a way for people to get back to him.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 11, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> Having a Holy Spirit conducted service is something I would like to experience. Lately, I haven't been really feeling the church atmosphere. It feels so routine and mundane. I feel no spirit at church.


 
wish you could visit my church.



Nymphe said:


> Although I am still getting over my shock of Sid Roth being on TBN, I put my prejudice aside to listen. I am in tears right now. This... this is how we, the ones who are called out, are supposed to be operating! DH said if we couldn't find a church, he was open to this. I am holding him to that.


 

For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them.





What are the necessary ingredients for a "church"?  people and God.  So there you have it.


----------



## ToyToy (Mar 11, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> Having a Holy Spirit conducted service is something I would like to experience. Lately, I haven't been really feeling the church atmosphere. It feels so routine and mundane. I feel no spirit at church.



You know, I find it very hard (especially in pentecostal churches) to feel the Holy Spirit actually move. In my church, I can count on two hands how often I have actually *felt* the Holy Spirit - actually only on one hand - and I have been attending my church for over 6 years. My church is very Word-based, so in that respect I am being fed. But when it comes to feeling God, I don't know . I feel the Holy Spirit at home, when having my time with God.


----------



## Mleah (Mar 11, 2010)

This is so intriguing...and hopeful.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 11, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I'm blessed. My church services are Holy Spirit lead. My pastor prepares a sermon each week, and usually follows it, but the flow of service isn't rigid. the choir doesn't always have to sing at any certain time, the offering isn't always done at the same time and there are even Sundays where people are delivered from issues and others are saved before the sermon is even given. There have been Sundays where there was a mighty move of the Holy Spirit during praise and worship that leads to there not even being a sermon.
> 
> There are a few people in the church who are not reverends but who have been led either through song or through words to deliver a message that God has for the congregation and that'll be it. deliverance, healing, restoration and then we're out of there.
> 
> ...


Where is your church located? And what denomination is it?

I would like to visit your church.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 11, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> Where is your church located? And what denomination is it?
> 
> I would like to visit your church.


 

I'm near Charlotte NC and my church is actually non-denominational now.  It started out waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the early 1900's as a Baptist church and has progressively changed.  Under the leadership of my own pastor is when we became non-denominational.


----------



## Laela (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm glad you watched the whole thing.... 




momi said:


> I almost didn't continue to watch when he began to speak about a visit from The Lord, as I usually file people like this in certain categories.


----------



## Laela (Mar 11, 2010)

I understand what you mean. But these _are _local assemblies; I believe 'cell churches' of larger churches fall into this category; so in a sense, they ARE going to 'church' and are not forsaking the assembly. Like you, I like to go to 'church' on Sundays... all traditional. 

DH would consider home churching in addition to a main service on Sunday and we may do that, maybe not....

And, my church is "Spirit-led" as well. The Spirit of God does *move *there, however, the Spirit is not always in 'control'. Often times, congregants will do/say things to quell the Spirit of God and we all know  a peaceful atmosphere is what ushers in God's Spirit to move among us. There are, unfortunately, 'distractions' at church that can disrupt the 'peace' 



HeChangedMyName said:


> Also, I agree that church should be anywhere and everywhere.  However I also believe in going to a church for my personal help.  I believe that I should not forsake the assembly.  I don't get all my Word from church on Sunday.  Sunday is usually the day of confirmation for what me and God have been talking about all week.


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> Having a Holy Spirit conducted service is something I would like to experience. Lately, I haven't been really feeling the church atmosphere. It feels so routine and mundane. I feel no spirit at church.


 
I understand how you feel.  My mom told me yesterday that she felt that way about our old church, like she couldn't breathe in the parking lot but her best friend told her that maybe it was God way of telling her that it was time to move on from that particular church, I think.  I was reading at the same time she was speaking. lol.... but seriously, maybe the way you are feeling could be what you're feeling.  You're feeling it for a reason.  It maybe time for you to find another church home.  Go to God to ask for guidance and wisdom about this.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Mar 11, 2010)

I've shared this on the board before, I think in an off topic discussion. I was baptized by the Holy Spirit in my home last year after praying to Jesus and I experienced being in the presence of God right after. Since that time, I've never visually seen Christ but I have experienced a supernatural connect with him where he has instructed me to do something or read about someone or something in the Bible. The day after the baptism he told me to tarry, and in my mind I just knew I'd have to tarry for about a year. I also experienced/experience the pains of stigmata without the bleeding at times, last year it was a daily thing but it calmed down since. Now it's once in a while. 

I know God, the Holy Spirit, and Christ is with me at all times but this year I heard God call me by name while in my car driving home from work and I answered and began speaking in tongues right in my car and the Shekinah glory was on my windows. Two days later alone in my room a few minutes before going back to a church I had left months ago, Christ visited me, turned me to the side, lifted my left hand and I felt a sharp piercing in the middle of it, he spoke a few words to my mind and I was laid out flat onto the floor and I couldn't move for a few minutes. Again, I didn't see him visually, but when he makes direct contact with me it's like someone as tall as the ceiling lifts my chin up to look at him. It is my understanding that He ordained me to do a work in this particular church and I am to stay there until God's will is done. I do not have a title.

Since returning to this church, the Holy Spirit comes down on me like it never did before. In praise and worship I'm nearly always speaking in tongues, or the Spirit uses me in other ways to change the atmosphere, through testimony and quoting scriptures. My discerning of spirit is so sharp and there are other supernatural things that occur that let's me know God has placed me there for a reason. In the spirit realm, I am an important member to this particular body of Christ.

I say all this to say if you experience something like this, it's not just for you. IT's A CALL. You will be changed. Your spiritual perception will be different from others for a reason. Matthew Chapter 13 will explain, so will I Corinthians Chapter 12.


----------



## Laela (Mar 11, 2010)

That's one of the most poignant testimonies I've ever read.  

Thanks for sharing your experience!




God bless


SvelteVelvet said:


> I've shared this on the board before, I think in an off topic discussion. I was baptized by the Holy Spirit in my home last year after praying to Jesus and I experienced being in the presence of God right after. Since that time, I've never visually seen Christ but I have experienced a supernatural connect with him where he has instructed me to do something or read about someone or something in the Bible. The day after the baptism he told me to tarry, and in my mind I just knew I'd have to tarry for about a year. I also experienced/experience the pains of stigmata without the bleeding at times, last year it was a daily thing but it calmed down since. Now it's once in a while.
> 
> I know God, the Holy Spirit, and Christ is with me at all times but this year I heard God call me by name while in my car driving home from work and I answered and began speaking in tongues right in my car and the Shekinah glory was on my windows. Two days later alone in my room a few minutes before going back to a church I had left months ago, Christ visited me, turned me to the side, lifted my left hand and I felt a sharp piercing in the middle of it, he spoke a few words to my mind and I was laid out flat onto the floor and I couldn't move for a few minutes. Again, I didn't see him visually, but when he makes direct contact with me it's like someone as tall as the ceiling lifts my chin up to look at him. It is my understanding that He ordained me to do a work in this particular church and I am to stay there until God's will is done. I do not have a title.
> 
> ...


----------



## aribell (Jan 30, 2011)

This is something moving throughout the Body.  

I have been thinking, reading and praying about this for about 6 months now.  I got connected to a home church group and we're seeing where it goes.

You may be interested in Frank Viola's writings here:  Reimagining Church   ; particularly "Why I Left the Institutional Church"

Also, it is my personal conviction that what is considered "charismatic" should be the norm within the Church.  I've found Clay Sikes' writings at LighthouseProphecy to be good.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 31, 2011)

ToyToy said:


> You know, I find it very hard (especially in pentecostal churches) to feel the Holy Spirit actually move. In my church, I can count on two hands how often I have actually *felt* the Holy Spirit - actually only on one hand - and I have been attending my church for over 6 years. My church is very Word-based, so in that respect I am being fed. But when it comes to feeling God, I don't know . I feel the Holy Spirit at home, when having my time with God.



I'm surprised you said you didn't feel the Spirit in a Pentecostal church, but not too surprised because it has happened to me too.  I have visited a few pentecostal churches after leaving my father's church (which is Southern Baptist). Pentecostals always claim or act as if they are filled with the Holy Spirit with their dancing, "speaking in tongues", prophesying, long praying, and healing with oil. Even with all that going on in their church service, I still do not feel what they feel.

I think it's because no one can initiate my feel for the Holy Spirit. You know how most pastors get up and say "Everyone get up and give Him praise," or "If you love God, you oughta be on your feet, clapping your hands, or shouting for joy," and more little sayings along those lines. I just can't do it. However, I'm like you. I've actually felt the Spirit at home, in my car, or outside of church. I still do not go wild like some people do in church, but I usually just sing praises to God or reflect in my mind on what He's done for me.


----------



## Laela (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, Nicola,

Sweet! I'm glad you found a home church group...I"m sure He will guide you. I'm still hoping we can join one.. DH and I need to be on one accord.

Thank you for posting for those links.. I will definitely check them out. 

~Blessings~
 


nicola.kirwan said:


> This is something moving throughout the Body.
> 
> I have been thinking, reading and praying about this for about 6 months now.  I got connected to a home church group and we're seeing where it goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Mar 15, 2012)

For anyone interested, a sister in this forum who loves the Lord with all her heart sent me this powerful video on return of the Simple Church, as it was in Jesus' day.....  


Link >> TIDAL WAVE


_"Church isn't where we go, it's who we are...and who we are, together"_ Amein to that!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 15, 2012)

Laela said:


> For anyone interested, a sister in this forum who loves the Lord with all her heart sent me this powerful video on return of the Simple Church, as it was in Jesus' day.....
> 
> 
> Link >> TIDAL WAVE
> ...


 
Thanks for bumping this @Laela. This is where God has my husband and I. Our eyes have been opened to the true liberty in Christ. Being Spirit-filled believers not weighed down by tradition. I have read books, saw videos, etc and it is spreading. Even Christian friends we have in Japan are moving forward into the true Church, which is in us. We are all amazed at what God is doing.God is calling His people unto Him.


----------



## Honi (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh man!  I can go on and on about this! It's a shame not many churches teach this.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you for bumping this up, Laela.  I have been ministering via small groups for years.  I am going to watch the Tidal Wave video tomorrow.

This is what its all about.  This is how people can be trained up to do the work of the ministry without the huge churches, where people get lost.

Praise the name of the Lord!


----------



## Laela (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ Hey N&W, I love that you minister in small groups... so, I really look forward to what you have to say about the video! It was emailed to me a while back and I'm getting back (me and DH) to exploring this again. It's like a tug on the heart..... Please keep us in pray that we get clarity and direction and not go on a whim... Love you!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think this is why some Christians like large churches they want to get lost ...



Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you for bumping this up, Laela. I have been ministering via small groups for years. I am going to watch the Tidal Wave video tomorrow.
> 
> This is what its all about. This is how people can be trained up to do the work of the ministry without the huge churches, *where people get lost*.
> 
> Praise the name of the Lord!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you for bumping this up, Laela. I have been ministering via small groups for years. I am going to watch the Tidal Wave video tomorrow.
> 
> This is what its all about. *This is how people can be trained up to do the work of the ministry* without the huge churches, where people get lost.
> 
> Praise the name of the Lord!


 

This is why I believe there is an explosion of small group settings. Ephesians tells us what pastors, teachers, and prophets, etc. are to do and that is to train the Body for the work. But what we have today is, many leaders want to keep the people under them instead of raising them up for the Kingdom work. They want to build up their own organizations. Every member should not be just sitting on a pew, there is soo much work to be done.

The early church waited and listened to the Holy Spirit and from there they went and did what God had commanded. 

God said in the last days He would pour out His Spirit on all flesh....It is time for the body to arise and go forth. Get up and go!!


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 16, 2012)

Laela said:


> I'd like to share this vid with those who share my sentiments about the Supernatural aspect of a relationship with God (relationship-based Christianity).
> 
> The Words says Jesus will return for a Glorious Church and I believe it... for people like me who desire to fortify their Relationship with God, this is good food for thought, if anything. There was a time, the Holy Spirit conducted the 'service' and Believers had supernatural power (book of Acts). The power of the Holy Spirit was so strong, people would get healed in a Believer's shadow. Why isn't this widespread today?
> 
> ...



This is my first time seeing this thread.  I got excited about watching the "Supernatural" video but couldn't get past the first 2 minutes.  

ETA: I finally watched the whole video.  Good message overall.



Laela said:


> For anyone interested, a sister in this forum who loves the Lord with all her heart sent me this powerful video on return of the Simple Church, as it was in Jesus' day.....
> 
> 
> Link >> TIDAL WAVE
> ...



I'll check out this "Tidal Wave" video later today.  Your intro to it resonates with my sentiments.  

*Thank you for sharing both videos!*


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ YW, Loolalooh... I find I have to be "prepared" to watch _It's Supernatural_. 

I pray the vid provides encouragement to you!


----------

